# having a fast car



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

who has a fast car on here and what cars do you have i have always wanted a fast car and this year i am looking into getting 1 as my insurance and dropped down .. i consider anything over 200 bhp to be fast thinking of getting a megane sport 225 just because they are cheap lol


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Mk5 Golf R32

Not fast fast but fast-ish.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

im more of a noise and power guy than speed. a 1977 firebird trans am is my dream car. 6.6 liter engine and a hell of alot of noise lol.

ford rs turbos are pretty niffty to and there 1.6.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

what speed 0-60 do you class as fast?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i would love to own a 1969 dodge charger pure muscle car


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Mk5 Golf R32
> 
> Not fast fast but fast-ish.


I thought they were rapid mate.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

bigforbday said:


> i would love to own a 1969 dodge charger pure muscle car


Awesome car mate just love them.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Awesome car mate just love them.


yeah, there is a few on ebay sometimes, around 2-3k mark, but there wide as hell on uk roads


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

SSJay said:


> what speed 0-60 do you class as fast?


around 6


----------



## con1981 (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking to buy a Clio 172.

This will be my 1st fast ish car. 0-60 in under 7secs


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

Got a clio 172 myself

slow round town

all the power is 3k revs and above, still feels slow after getting used to it

fun at first


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

we have a golf gtd at the min, its pretty nippy but only 170bhp. I had a brand new mitsubishi evo 9 fq300 a few year ago but the thing used to do less then 10 to the gallon when you thrashed it so that only lasted a year, by far the best car ive ever had though


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

i used to have a saxo vts, i thought that was fast when i was younger haha, real chav car, lowerd, loud exhaust, tinted windows, now i just think i was a [email protected] haha


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

SSJay said:


> what speed 0-60 do you class as fast?


6.5 secs seems pretty common with a lot of top end cars


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

bigforbday said:


> i used to have a saxo vts, i thought that was fast when i was younger haha, real chav car, lowerd, loud exhaust, tinted windows, now i just think i was a [email protected] haha


lol this was the car i wanted when i was like 16 .


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> lol this was the car i wanted when i was like 16 .


i was prob just turned 18, thought i was the bees knees mate, 3 of us had saxo vtr/vts, looking back it just like *face palm* haha


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

bigforbday said:


> i used to have a saxo vts, i thought that was fast when i was younger haha, real chav car, lowerd, loud exhaust, tinted windows, now i just think i was a [email protected] haha


The vts was fast in its day, espacially for kids, always wanted one of them when I was about 19, miles better then a vtr

Just couldn't afford the insurance


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Used to have an e46 m3. Was a beast but cost a fortune to run.

Great fun though, silly power. Best thing was when some berk was sat on the rear bumper on the motorway and you flick it down a gear and leave them wondwring where you went lol


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a Corsa VXR right now, mapped to 246bhp, it's nippy like. Hoping to get an Evo X next, I want the FQ360 but they're like rocking horse poo, no doubt I'll settle for a 300/330.


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

bens1991 said:


> who has a fast car on here and what cars do you have i have always wanted a fast car and this year i am looking into getting 1 as my insurance and dropped down .. i consider anything over 200 bhp to be fast thinking of getting a megane sport 225 just because they are cheap lol


wrx some mods, hard to beat,especialy if you can drive!


----------



## blessed6383 (Jan 4, 2013)

use to own an E39 M5 was a f$%king animal but forever in the fuel station filling the thing up and replacing the rear tyres but was a nice car and very nice to drive, but now i've a company car so sold the M5 and bought a mk4 golf as a toy stage 1 turbo bigger intercooler and a remap and pushing around 235-240bhp but just doesn't get traction,

go test drive the megane first mate as to be honest anything over 200bhp and front wheel drive is pretty crap to drive as you just cant put the power down without losing traction, get something rear wheel drive and you wont stop smiling


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

Milky said:


> I thought they were rapid mate.


excellent car but one of the slower hatches - so heavy


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

blessed6383 said:


> use to own an E39 M5 was a f$%king animal but forever in the fuel station filling the thing up and replacing the rear tyres but was a nice car and very nice to drive, but now i've a company car so sold the M5 and bought a mk4 golf as a toy stage 1 turbo bigger intercooler and a remap and pushing around 235-240bhp but just doesn't get traction,
> 
> go test drive the megane first mate as to be honest anything over 200bhp and front wheel drive is pretty crap to drive as you just cant put the power down without losing traction, get something rear wheel drive and you wont stop smiling


this is my plan my mate owns a focus st and it just spins like mad but ive heard the megane isnt as bad


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Have an Audi ttrs stage 2, puts out around 430bhp, around 30mpg and a greT daily driver with the power when needed


----------



## blessed6383 (Jan 4, 2013)

str4nger said:


> Have an Audi ttrs stage 2, puts out around 430bhp, around 30mpg and a greT daily driver with the power when needed


damn thats some good mpg mate in my bmw i was lucky if i got 18mpg driving it like an old fart lol, might have to look into buying an audi do like german build quality


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pumpster said:


> excellent car but one of the slower hatches - so heavy


What did l see racing a R8 thro Lyon then ?


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I used to have BMW M5 (Best car i have ever owned),i have had a couple of nice mk2 golfs ( Rallye and G60) a supra twin turbo (Which i couldnt fit into)but now i have possibly the sh1ttest car on the face of the entire planet.My car ownership slides between supersh1te and pretty good


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

v12 627HP

lol


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Honda civic type R's are quick


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

I've had a few cars I'd consider pretty quick, started with a VTS which around a tight track or country roads is a very capable car in the right hands, shame they got into the wrong hands and most of them are ruined now.

I went from that to a stripped out EP3 type R which was probably the most fun car I've owned 

I drive a 350Z now and I'm not sure it's worth the hassle to be honest, costs a small fortune in petrol and running costs and in the real world isn't that much faster than my civic was, thinking of selling up and going back to another honda.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

nowhereboy said:


> I've had a few cars I'd consider pretty quick, started with a VTS which around a tight track or country roads is a very capable car in the right hands, shame they got into the wrong hands and most of them are ruined now.
> 
> I went from that to a stripped out EP3 type R which was probably the most fun car I've owned
> View attachment 137238
> ...


Is that the one with launch control mate ?

If l won the lottery l would buy one of those.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> Is that the one with launch control mate ?
> 
> If l won the lottery l would buy one of those.


Na fella, you might be thinking of the new GTR? That has launch control, I've been out in them a few times, complete monster of a car.

The 350Z is a pretty simple set up, big 3.5 V6 up front and rear wheel drive, mines about 300BHP... The novelties kind of wore off tho to be honest, my hand is constantly in my pocket for it.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

I miss my Subaru :sad:

Don't miss the petrol bill though!


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

Cheapest bang for your buck fast cars are hands down Saab 9-5 HOT Aero 2.3 Turbo 250 BHP standard

Ive owned about 5 of them picked them up for peanuts, you can get an 02 plate for under £1500 and it will eat most cars for breakfast.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Most fun you can have with your trousers on.996 3.6 S Tippy.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Get a big ole turbo charged volvo bus...ye haa!


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

bigD29 said:


> Cheapest bang for your buck fast cars are hands down Saab 9-5 HOT Aero 2.3 Turbo 250 BHP standard
> 
> Ive owned about 5 of them picked them up for peanuts, you can get an 02 plate for under £1500 and it will eat most cars for breakfast.


I think the term "eat most cars for breakfast" is a little ott mind.

Thats a phrase that isn't really justified until you hit the 350 + BHP mark in my opinion.

Edit - didn't mean to sound like a cnut. Still a very capable car!


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Sierra cosworth proper old school and going up in price (I'm biased I have one 300bhp RWD love it)


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

bigD29 said:


> Cheapest bang for your buck fast cars are hands down Saab 9-5 HOT Aero 2.3 Turbo 250 BHP standard
> 
> Ive owned about 5 of them picked them up for peanuts, you can get an 02 plate for under £1500 and it will eat most cars for breakfast.


THEY ARE TOO BIG THO


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

bens1991 said:


> THEY ARE TOO BIG THO


PU$$Y


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

bigD29 said:


> PU$$Y


the power to weight ratio for a car that big i want at least 350 bhp


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

nowhereboy said:


> I think the term "eat most cars for breakfast" is a little ott mind.
> 
> Thats a phrase that isn't really justified until you hit the 350 + BHP mark in my opinion.
> 
> Edit - didn't mean to sound like a cnut. Still a very capable car!


Once you get them chipped they will be well over 300 bhp, they are very torqey cars


----------



## bigD29 (Jun 30, 2012)

bens1991 said:


> the power to weight ratio for a car that big i want at least 350 bhp


You will need a 4 wheel drive with that much power


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I HAD and miss my subaru impreza sti fully modded up to 500bhp, now have a pittiful audi tt fsi thats only 240bhp but i get my spead kicks nowadays out of my GSXR bike


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

how about a Nissan Pulsar,you dont see many about and they are fast as fook.

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/used-cars/nissan/pulsar/360bhp-forged-nissan-pulsar-gtir/1740694


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

J1mmyc said:


> Sierra cosworth proper old school and going up in price (I'm biased I have one 300bhp RWD love it)
> 
> View attachment 137243


Back in the day my m8 was into RS's and had about 3-4 knocking about the place - RS500's and Sapphires - you'd have wet your pants


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

0-60 in 5 secs or less is fast. These days anything over 6 secs can't really be considered truly fast. Quick maybe.

I have a tuned Golf R running about 360bhp and that I'll do 0-60 in between 4.0 and 4.2 secs.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I HAD and miss my subaru impreza sti fully modded up to 500bhp, now have a pittiful audi tt fsi thats only 240bhp but i get my spead kicks nowadays out of my GSXR bike


Is it the TTS mate? If so they tune very well and will easily get to 360bhp with £2k or £3k chucked at it.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd have a Mitsubishi EVO tbh - cheap and cheerfull


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

nowhereboy said:


> I've had a few cars I'd consider pretty quick, started with a VTS which around a tight track or country roads is a very capable car in the right hands, shame they got into the wrong hands and most of them are ruined now.
> 
> I went from that to a stripped out EP3 type R which was probably the most fun car I've owned
> View attachment 137238
> ...


Aww I had one too!










Miss it so much but could never afford it now no way.

If I had 40k that I could only spend on a car I think I would get this but stick a meisterschaft exhaust system on it. Listen after 1 minute to hear the difference from stock exhaust to the meisterschaft. I'd just drive everywhere loving the noise!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i have a twin turbo beema diesel, running 500 nm torque

ive not had anything that can keep up like.. it would take a 350+bhp car really.

but they wont be getting 50mpg!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not anymore  sold my supra mk4 401bhp and got a diesel vectra lol.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

It got to a point where I couldn't get away with a young mans car anymore so had to do it in disguise!!

3 tonnes, 245BHP, torque off the scale, 4wd, great fun at the lights, not so great at tyre land!! :whistling:


----------



## 1shoe (Sep 2, 2012)

Drive an Audi s8 as my every day car 450bhp v10 ,fast and smooth but costs about £200 a week in fuel


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not anymore  sold my supra mk4 401bhp and got a diesel vectra lol.


my favourite car mate, i follow ryan woons supra

big1 the 1400 WHP beast


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

My 4ltr chevy v8 boys toy 11mpg :no:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> my favourite car mate, i follow ryan woons supra
> 
> big1 the 1400 WHP beast


Wish I would've known I sold it for pennies mate. £1600. I spent over 2k on doing the na-turbo conversion myself. Loved it just couldn't afford to run it anymore. Yeah that is one beast mate b


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

vetran said:


> My 4ltr v8 boys toy 11mpg :no:


Vetran I didn't think you would fit into that...what with you being so massive an all that!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cant afford one myself but I work with fast cars, absolutely love them.

If you want proper fast, you need to try an Ariel Atom. We had a 300bhp supercharged Atom last year, just made us laugh out loud when you floored it, absolutely crazy.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

tamara said:


> Aww I had one too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, loads of people on the owners club forum recommend that exhaust!!

I've not seen a 350Z in that colour before by the way, looks nice. They are expensive to run for what they are tho, every month something has come up on mine that needs sorting, tyres, breaks, tax and its the MOT next month too. I'm skint all the time because of it!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

invisiblekid said:


> Is it the TTS mate? If so they tune very well and will easily get to 360bhp with £2k or £3k chucked at it.


no mate its just the 2ltr turbo, "240bhp" tbh after having the 500bhp subaru nothing will come close thats why i have my two wheel toy for the dry days, 0-60 in 2 seconds


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

nowhereboy said:


> Nice, loads of people on the owners club forum recommend that exhaust!!
> 
> I've not seen a 350Z in that colour before by the way, looks nice. They are expensive to run for what they are tho, every month something has come up on mine that needs sorting, tyres, breaks, tax and its the MOT next month too. I'm skint all the time because of it!


Mine was a fairlady Z the jap import. When I had that I was living with my grandad so no bills and a boy who lived in my street worked in the same place as me so one week he drove his car the next week we'd go in mine and he'd still give me twenty quid a week for petrol cos he liked being a passenger! When I was with my ex he'd stick petrol in whenever we went somewhere in my car so wasn't too bad. I know it was band M to tax though cos it was an import!


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ive had a vx220. Astra vxr. Mazda rx8. Clio 197cup. Audi s4 range rover sport. And a couple of 106gti's. Love a sports car. But drive a bmw saloon diesel now. Lol


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Have owned all sorts through the years

lancer evo 6 tmk edition few m3 audi s3 scooby couple supra twin turbos few civic type r's inc honda cbr 600rr bike, currently got a bmw e46 m3 in laguna seca blue 6 speed manual with csl bumpers

ap racing 6 pot brakes pics attached


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

owned 3 impreza's 1st was 265bhp 2nd 280bhp and 3rd was a light weight STI Type RA which was 300bhp and immense. wish ide kept it. i will be going back in the near future thats for sure


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Fastest I have owned was a Mitsi Eclipse GSX, it was extensively tuned by the previous owner and was a bastard for tyre wear :laugh:

Most fun I have owned was an rx8, not the quickest but the handling was beautiful  you can buy them for peanuts now, might be worth looking at? Insurance is not too bad either! Pre06 are not too badly punished on plant food emissions either.


----------



## sIkTH Sence (Jan 4, 2012)

Just come out of a company Insignia Vxr. 4wd 360bhp. Sub 30grand. Lot of fun!


----------



## King_koop (Nov 20, 2008)

E46 M3!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Had a 2010 Nissan Gt-R 3.8 black edition. Fastest car I've own so far. 500+bhp but would struggle to get 20mpg even driving slow hence why I got rid off.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

someone round the corner has a vauxhall monaro vxr and some kind of custom exhaust on it, sounds amazing..

Ive got a Audi a3 2.0tdi.. was 170bhp but had it remapped to 200, thinking of removing the DPF then it should do 220.

45mpg average and 7seconds to 60 in a diesel. Once its in 3rd gear im away, 400nm torque!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Get a 600cc sports bike mate, it's like having your own personal rollercoaster!

I'd only get a mega fast car if I could afford something outrageous

Like a Merc C63 AMG for example


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Had an evolution fq400, that thing was a beast! Also a golf R32. Have an audi RS4 now, but will be getting a range rover sport soon, the family is getting bigger


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

Got an Evo 8 FQ400 No 35 with an FP Green Turbo pushing 485bhp/450 ftlbs of torque 

Cheers Daz B


----------



## Lois1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

F355 is probably the fastest car iv'e owned. But you get to a point where fast cars just aren't worth the expense. Petrol prices and spending most of the time just sat in traffic whats the point.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I own an E92 BMW M3. It's a 4ltr V8 and makes 420bhp. Official 0-60 time is about 4.5 seconds. I do love the car but it costs me silly amounts to run. Insurance is surprisingly cheap, but tax is £490 a year and a 28 mile round trip to work costs me £100 a week 

Years back I owned a mkiv supra twin turbo which I turned into a single turbo. Spent a fortune on it. Running 600rwhp it was just absolutely lethal. You couldn't plant your foot unless you prepared yourself and were perfectly straight.

Run a few other 'quick' cars (Supra iii turbo (x2), calibra turbo, e46 M3) and a few bikes (yamaha R6, Yamaha R1 (x2)


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i run a volvo bus 850 t5 which the missus drives pretty fast

and any excuse to post the beast up almost 300bhp per ton 0-60 well under 6 seconds



another member on here jon.b clocked 0-60 in 4.9 in his haha


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

pic of the beema getting stage 2 (DPF+CAT removal)


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> i run a volvo bus 850 t5 which the missus drives pretty fast
> 
> and any excuse to post the beast up almost 300bhp per ton 0-60 well under 6 seconds
> 
> ...


may be quick m8 but at the end of the day ur driving a walls ice cream tub


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a civic type R, EP3, I absolutely love it. Get over 6k revs and all hell breaks loose, don't get into the vtech much though due to the awful UK roads, ruined driving they have, speed bumps and pot holes all over the place.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> may be quick m8 but at the end of the day ur driving a walls ice cream tub


beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I almost went and bought a 600bhp r33 gtr in the summer but my sense kicked in haha (plus i need to buy a house and the missus was giving me evils  )

still beat most things on here down a drag strip unless u can break 13


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a classic mini which in reality probably takes about 2 weeks to hit 60 but because you're sitting right down close to the road like a go kart it feels like 12987234098mph at times.

My motorbike can hit 60 in about 3.3 seconds though


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

has a nissan 200sx been mentioned yet got mine to 280bhp best car I've ever had good on fuel to


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

I've also got a classic (1972) Mini Clubman with a 2.0l 16v Vauxhall XE engine in it. Dry weight of 550kg and 200bhp......so yes, it's fairly rapid!


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I almost went and bought a 600bhp r33 gtr in the summer but my sense kicked in haha (plus i need to buy a house and the missus was giving me evils  )
> 
> still beat most things on here down a drag strip unless u can break 13


Can do it in 12.1 on a bog standard Suzuki Bandit 650 commuter


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Alanricksnape said:


> Can do it in 12.1 on a bog standard Suzuki Bandit 650 commuter


fastest i have ever been on back of a bandit 1300 mind mega value bikes


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

paul xe said:


> I've also got a classic (1972) Mini Clubman with a 2.0l 16v Vauxhall XE engine in it. Dry weight of 550kg and 200bhp......so yes, it's fairly rapid!
> 
> View attachment 137283
> 
> ...


My old Mini was pretty rapid with only a tuned A series... so god knows how that must go :thumb:

Not that anyone's interested but going to try to remember the spec for old times sake lol:

Mini speed 1293 block

Stage 4 head

Dished pistons

Lightened and balanced crank and rods

Duplex timing gear

Full race kent cam

1 3/4" su carb

3 into one mainifold

RC50 centre exhaust

2 core rad

Lightened flywheel and the heaviest clutch known to man

Only thing I didn't get around to before a piston shattered and took everything with it was electronic ignition and hi lift rockers (not that the cam particularly needed them lol)

But the best mod ever just for the noise alone... straight cut gear box, drop gears and 4 pin dif. Ratios were quite close but a very long final drive.

I loved that ****ing thing. Everyone warned me off the cam (especially with the long final drive and flywheel) but I wouldn't of had it any other way. Below about 2000 revs it would splutter, pop and bang and sometimes not even idle below about 1500 revs, but when you hit 3.5k revs it was like a turbo kicked in spitting fire out the exhaust on changes. Although I doubt the gauges were very accurate it would rev up to around 8k revs. To me it felt like I was driving a rally car... who wants drivability at 18 lol

Only sold the rolling (rotted) shell last year, but still got most the bits in the garage. Plus a MG Turbo set up I was building as backup for when the 1293 needed working on. I bet the turbo alone is worth a few quid now actually.


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> View attachment 137278
> 
> 
> pic of the beema getting stage 2 (DPF+CAT removal)


Is this the 123d twinny Mark?

How do you find it? Quick enough? Im looking at one of these next as mileage to work is sh1te!

What gains did you get from DPF & CAT? Assuming you already had it mapped?

My mates got a 300bhp Supercharged EP3, too much fun  30mpg if hes careful, 160 miles to a tank if hes not!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I almost went and bought a 600bhp r33 gtr in the summer but my sense kicked in haha (plus i need to buy a house and the missus was giving me evils  )
> 
> still beat most things on here down a drag strip unless u can break 13


me beema would eat it from second gear onwards..whats your torque figure...300bhp might have no grunt 

off the line id get mullered tho lol


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> may be quick m8 but at the end of the day ur driving a walls ice cream tub


And your driving a pointless enginering display by BMW, driven fast has poor MPG and isnt even that quick, even though owners love to bleet on about the Torgue figures, also cheap now and just getting cheaper, dont believe for a second nothing has kept up with you!


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> me beema would eat it from second gear onwards..whats your torque figure...300bhp might have no grunt
> 
> off the line id get mullered tho lol


Your Beemer wouldnt touch a 600hp R33, your in dream land!!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive got a Toyota Celica 190 T Sport that is pretty quick for a 1.8 and looks smart

Not bad on insurance either


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

NotSoBig said:


> Is this the 123d twinny Mark?
> 
> How do you find it? Quick enough? Im looking at one of these next as mileage to work is sh1te!
> 
> ...


its doesnt feel like a petrol superbeast thats for sure, but it pulls the stomach in and gets 50mpg so im happy, not happy in how quickly it eats back tyres

I have had it rolling roaded of just shy of 500nm torque mate it is probably quicker than a 300bhp ep3


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

@2004mark I was at the Miniworld action day at Castle combe last weekend and there were some pretty rapid mini's out that day.

I had a straight cut box and drops in my last mini and your right.....best mod ever!

Was it a Kent 310 you had, if so that must have been pretty interesting to drive with! Fair play! lol

This gives you a small idea what it's like, baring in mind that this is a warm up lap!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> Ive got a Toyota Celica 190 T Sport that is pretty quick for a 1.8 and looks smart
> 
> Not bad on insurance either




that was my first car mate, lovely car, mine was about 205bhp


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Your Beemer wouldnt touch a 600hp R33, your in dream land!!


where did i say anything about a 600hp r33? read my post properly

i said his

300BHP

car...


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> And your driving a pointless enginering display by BMW, driven fast has poor MPG and isnt even that quick, even though owners love to bleet on about the Torgue figures, also cheap now and just getting cheaper, dont believe for a second nothing has kept up with you!


at 100mph i get 35-40 mpg... how is that poor mpg driven fast.

You sir. i dont like you


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> me beema would eat it from second gear onwards..whats your torque figure...300bhp might have no grunt
> 
> off the line id get mullered tho lol


too 90mph you would get mullered then you would sail off in to the distance in comfort while my car rattles it self in to a million pieces and probably breaks something and then i have to get a tow home :lol: . torque is equal to bhp in it  . its fastest 30-90mph as the gearing is ****ed my turbo is so fking huge i only hit half boost in 1st. I have to run bigger tyres to get 60 in second haha

some lads of the OC have 5s which do 1/4 in 10 seconds which is completely bonkers. one guy was pushing close to 600bhp with nos out of his 1.4&#8230;. +_+


----------



## NotSoBig (Jun 28, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> at 100mph i get 35-40 mpg... how is that poor mpg driven fast.
> 
> You sir. i dont like you


I have a 1.6 Fiesta TDCI lol and i get a little above that at 100mph so i can well believe that!

Ahhhhhhh 500 nm of torque jesus fvckin christ! TYRE SHREDDER!!

And yeah, it would eat the EP3!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i love the 123ds and even considering one for next year if i have to commute. i cannot have something slow as i love caining my car about ^_^


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

NotSoBig said:


> I have a 1.6 Fiesta TDCI lol and i get a little above that at 100mph so i can well believe that!
> 
> Ahhhhhhh 500 nm of torque jesus fvckin christ! TYRE SHREDDER!!
> 
> And yeah, it would eat the EP3!


yeh me last tyres last about 8 months, and 245/35/18 ive had cheaper!


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> View attachment 137287
> 
> 
> that was my first car mate, lovely car, mine was about 205bhp


Looks nice inside that!!

Ive the the GT seats in mine it looks ace


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> too 90mph you would get mullered then you would sail off in to the distance in comfort while my car rattles it self in to a million pieces and probably breaks something and then i have to get a tow home :lol: . torque is equal to bhp in it  . its fastest 30-90mph as the gearing is ****ed my turbo is so fking huge i only hit half boost in 1st. I have to run bigger tyres to get 60 in second haha
> 
> some lads of the OC have 5s which do 1/4 in 10 seconds which is completely bonkers. one guy was pushing close to 600bhp with nos out of his 1.4&#8230;. +_+


youd be dissapointed with how they feel on the inside mate, cos the power is so smooth you dont get a kick up the ****

id love a go in urs


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> at 100mph i get 35-40 mpg... how is that poor mpg driven fast.
> 
> You sir. i dont like you


You sir are my hero!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Big Kris said:


> Looks nice inside that!!
> 
> Ive the the GT seats in mine it looks ace


loved the red leathers,

just gonna put it out there...

that car got me laid


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> youd be dissapointed with how they feel on the inside mate, cos the power is so smooth you dont get a kick up the ****
> 
> id love a go in urs


think thats probably due to fact vnt turbos so you get boost almost straight away. super complicated how they work. my boost doesnt kick in for ages lol so u get epic pinning in the seat






love the noise they make. like a super tractor haha


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> think thats probably due to fact vnt turbos so you get boost almost straight away. super complicated how they work. my boost doesnt kick in for ages lol so u get epic pinning in the seat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what imiss mate, net car for me will be the 3.8 twin m5


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> thats what imiss mate, net car for me will be the 3.8 twin m5


ye lovely. they sound so epic. like the v10 m5 noise although they look a bit dated. thought about an audi s/rs series? not sure what your budget will be but you can pick the v10 rs6 up and with just a remap make 800bhp and 1000nm  . older rs4's are seriously immense if you like your tuning as well.


----------



## Verm (Mar 13, 2013)

i have a scirocco 2L Tsi mapped to 260 bhp fooking love it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Verm said:


> i have a scirocco 2L Tsi mapped to 260 bhp fooking love it


really underestimated cars. cracking engines.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> ye lovely. they sound so epic. like the v10 m5 noise although they look a bit dated. thought about an audi s/rs series? not sure what your budget will be but you can pick the v10 rs6 up and with just a remap make 800bhp and 1000nm  . older rs4's are seriously immense if you like your tuning as well.


its the running cost mate, have u looked into the running cost of an rs4? its like £10,000 a year in ****in fuel oil and services lol

M5 aint as bad


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> really underestimated cars. cracking engines.


my mate has a heavily modded show rocco, its gorgeous


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> who has a fast car on here and what cars do you have i have always wanted a fast car and this year i am looking into getting 1 as my insurance and dropped down .. i consider anything over 200 bhp to be fast thinking of getting a megane sport 225 just because they are cheap lol





J55TTC said:


> Mk5 Golf R32
> 
> Not fast fast but fast-ish.


Had a Mk4 R32 with a few mods pushing about 260bhp but the car weighs in around 1700kg which is really heavy. Sounded amazing and yes, was pretty damn nippy!

This is the Milltek I had fitted and exactly how mine sounded - gives me chills listening to it 






Now I've got an Audi S3 8l which is essentially the same car with a 1.8t remapped to 265bhp, again nippy but much easier on petrol except when on boost.

Cars worth considering imo:

Renault Sport Megane 225 or a Clio 182, the Clio's are animals, 182Bhp in something that weighs the same as a box of matches.

Honda Civic DC5 or Civic Type R the older one, the new ones looks ace but is actually a pile of sh!t. Really revvy and redline around 8-9k rpm, real screamers but serious fun to drive.

Maybe Toyota MR2 the old shape as it's amid engined, real wheel drive machine, get the turbo import and never drive it in the wet unless you want to die lol.

Just my 2p


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Recently did some work on a customers car, Audi RS4 (B5)

It looked like a pretty ordinary estate, I was just doing a few little bits under the bonnet for him and he offered to take me out for a spin.

****ing hell it was monstrously fast, running anti-lag and flat shift it absolutely stormed up the road leaving me with a dry mouth and sweaty palms. I loved that car because it was mega quick, super subtle and would easily seat 5 people + a huge boot.

Imagine this mentalness with a few mates on board for a road trip LOL!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

paul xe said:


> @2004mark I was at the Miniworld action day at Castle combe last weekend and there were some pretty rapid mini's out that day.
> 
> I had a straight cut box and drops in my last mini and your right.....best mod ever!
> 
> ...


To tell you the truth I'm not sure exactly what the cam was, I was struggling just to remember the stuff I put on the list.

I think I might be getting to the brow of the hill now. First time I've been about to watch anything Mini for years. Usually I just can't bear it lol

Just went cold turkey. Before that I'd read every copy of Mini World and Mini Magazine from cover to cover from when I was about 12/13... I used to know the exact spec and detail of every Mini derivative from the Innocenti to the ERA turbo.

Have to say, hearing the growl of throttle bodies while looking through a Mini windscreen seems very strange! How does it stack up against the VTEC powered Mini's? I think they were just starting to build those around the time I buried my head in the sand.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> its the running cost mate, have u looked into the running cost of an rs4? its like £10,000 a year in ****in fuel oil and services lol
> 
> M5 aint as bad


i know gearbox is a killer. my ms wants a new estate was trying to tell her how good it would be if she got one haha


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

marknorthumbria said:


> my mate has a heavily modded show rocco, its gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 137289


This is more my cup of tea :tongue:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> fastest i have ever been on back of a bandit 1300 mind mega value bikes


I may get myself a 1250 bandit in the future. They're so comfy and the engines are bomb proof and I need a reliable steed to get me into London and back every day. If I could afford it would also get a pocket rocket for the weekend - Or a Triumph Speed Triple with a twin arrow exhaust set up for the style and the awesome sound! 

Sorry for technically going off topic..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Alanricksnape said:


> I may get myself a 1250 bandit in the future. They're so comfy and the engines are bomb proof and I need a reliable steed to get me into London and back every day. If I could afford it would also get a pocket rocket for the weekend - Or a Triumph Speed Triple with a twin arrow exhaust set up for the style and the awesome sound!
> 
> Sorry for technically going off topic..


triumph speed triple mmmmmmmm lovely


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

2004mark said:


> To tell you the truth I'm not sure exactly what the cam was, I was struggling just to remember the stuff I put on the list.
> 
> I think I might be getting to the brow of the hill now. First time I've been about to watch anything Mini for years. Usually I just can't bear it lol
> 
> ...


Yeah I know what you mean, I've lost interest over the past few years, sold all the mags etc. Even thinking about selling the car now!

You can here them very clearly from inside the car, that video was done with all the windows shut and the camera was a normal style camcorder.

It is more aggressive than the Vtecs. They seem to be more civilised and easier to control where mine is much more of an animal. Loads of power, loads of torque and a plate LSD means you can change lanes on a duel carriageway without moving the steering wheel if you want to! AS for overall speed, the Vaux and the Vtecs are quite similar really.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> triumph speed triple mmmmmmmm lovely


Do you like the new headlights? My Dad's got one of the last ones with round headlights (think it's about 2011) and I much prefer that one. The new one just doesn't look as aggressive to me.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

paul xe said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, I've lost interest over the past few years, sold all the mags etc. Even thinking about selling the car now!
> 
> You can here them very clearly from inside the car, that video was done with all the windows shut and the camera was a normal style camcorder.
> 
> It is more aggressive than the Vtecs. They seem to be more civilised and easier to control where mine is much more of an animal. Loads of power, loads of torque and a plate LSD means you can change lanes on a duel carriageway without moving the steering wheel if you want to! AS for overall speed, the Vaux and the Vtecs are quite similar really.


What I meant is it just seems odd to me hearing anything but an A series in a Mini. Guess you're pretty used to it though lol

I only lost interest when my engine went bang and I came to the conclusion the shell needed a lot of work. I just didn't have the funds.

Do you have any other project in mind?


----------



## nutri (Jul 3, 2013)

Used to have a Nissan Silvia S14, 2 litre turbo, upgraded turbo, 2 way diff etc. loved it! That was about 3yrs ago!

More into the motorbikes now, hopefully in the new year i'll be able to upgrade to a Triumph Daytona 675


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

nutri said:


> Used to have a Nissan Silvia S14, 2 litre turbo, upgraded turbo, 2 way diff etc. loved it! That was about 3yrs ago!
> 
> More into the motorbikes now, hopefully in the new year i'll be able to upgrade to a Triumph Daytona 675


 :thumb:


----------



## Chris-s13 (Jul 15, 2013)

Second car was a drift ready g reg 200sx s13 Owned a couple imprezas a pulsar gti-r , a lot of Hondas vti's , a 200sx s14 which I miss and now went to the dark side and have a BMW 323i wich I hate lol


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm getting an R26 Megane at the end of this year


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

I used to have a Nissan 350z GT4, that was chipped with a Cossie air filter, Miltek exhaust, Plenum Spacer and uprated brakes.

It was so much fun to drive! Doing 30k miles a year meant it was no longer viable - gutted. I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

This is the last fast car i owned,

weighed 860kg and with a 250bhp honda vtec, engine & gearbox were sooo well suited to the chassis.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Elise with a 2.0 Honda engine... Perfection.

I've got a subaru legacy estate. Bit of a sleeper, converted from twin turbo to single, running 350bhp on 20% methanol.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't go for the 225 it's ****. Look more at the r26 230 much more refined in aspects of suspension, LSD, ect

I got myself a Clio 172 sometimes I just wanna sell it but I really can't. Next car with be either a dc5, megane 250 or m5


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

marknorthumbria said:


> View attachment 137287
> 
> 
> that was my first car mate, lovely car, mine was about 205bhp


iv got the 140 version atm, no where near as powerful but still absolutely love it, paid 650 for it so cant really go wrong tbh, did you pay extra for them seats ? there gorgeous


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

A standard Meg 225 will hardly set the world on fire but a Meg R26 and a few mods is a very cheap way to a 'fast' car!

I've got a Clio 182, had it for over 7 years now, can't bring myself to get rid, it's not fast but fun and very cheap, 24mpg at worst on normally 32mpg average.

Peanuts to buy now aswell!

I'd love a 1M but I need to bump off some relatives for their inheritance money first!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a jaguar xj v8 sport and an merc sl320...both very capable of pushing high speeds but i have 9 points,all for speeding so i tend not to drive them hard now haha


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Chris-s13 said:


> Second car was a drift ready g reg 200sx s13 Owned a couple imprezas a pulsar gti-r , a lot of Hondas vti's , a 200sx s14 which I miss and now went to the dark side and have a BMW 323i wich I hate lol


One oif the most fun cars I've ever driven the S13. My cousin had one running 280bhp (till a mate of ours flipped it hitting an overhead bridge at high speed breaking his back). So much control even though the back end was out

Mate of mine run his Nissan GTR at the weekend doing an 8.6 quarter mile then driving it home after. It's madly his daily driver car. Could have gone faster if it didn't go into limp mode when he hits 2G. Mental


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> One oif the most fun cars I've ever driven the S13. My cousin had one running 280bhp (till a mate of ours flipped it hitting an overhead bridge at high speed breaking his back). So much control even though the back end was out
> 
> Mate of mine run his Nissan GTR at the weekend doing an 8.6 quarter mile then driving it home after. It's madly his daily driver car. Could have gone faster if it didn't go into limp mode when he hits 2G. Mental


His names not lewy is it? i know a lad from newcastle with a mega powered GTR thats his daily driver car.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> His names not lewy is it? i know a lad from newcastle with a mega powered GTR thats his daily driver car.


Jurgen from jmimports. 0-100 in 3 seconds. As a biker, that scares even me!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Jurgen from jmimports. 0-100 in 3 seconds. As a biker, that scares even me!


Thats were lewy has his modded...is jurgens the white one?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> Thats were lewy has his modded...is jurgens the white one?


That's it, the Jun R1. I remember Jurgen ringing me asking me about him starting doing the car importing. Kicking myself I didn't ask to get involved now!!!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> That's it, the Jun R1. I remember Jurgen ringing me asking me about him starting doing the car importing. Kicking myself I didn't ask to get involved now!!!




That the one?  thats my mates on the rack along side it.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> View attachment 137345
> 
> 
> That the one?  thats my mates on the rack along side it.


hahahaha small world! The very one! I'd love a GTR but the price is so close to an R8 I think I'd go for that


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> hahahaha small world! The very one! I'd love a GTR but the price is so close to an R8 I think I'd go for that


It is mate haha your right an r8 is so much cooler,and thats before they even have started with the big mods...lewy once made a remark about a ferrari that was 35 grand plus saying fcuking hell,adding it all up i could of bought 2 of them with the money ive spent....id rather have a bright red ferrari for half the price lol


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

Used to have a audi Quattro sportback 2.o tfsi ... was quick after a remap 270 brake and handled like it was on rails

Love them new skylines , there something else


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> It is mate haha your right an r8 is so much cooler,and thats before they even have started with the big mods...lewy once made a remark about a ferrari that was 35 grand plus saying fcuking hell,adding it all up i could of bought 2 of them with the money ive spent....id rather have a bright red ferrari for half the price lol


I feel the pain... I spent 60k on a supra :\ It blew up, sold for £4500 and went bankrupt lol


----------



## Jonezy76 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a audi a3 sline with dsg paddle shifters on steering wheel it's only 170bhp but quite quick of the mark .


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> i have a twin turbo beema diesel, running 500 nm torque
> 
> ive not had anything that can keep up like.. it would take a 350+bhp car really.
> 
> but they wont be getting 50mpg!


Mark you got a 535d? Am lookingat them at the moment but not sure on consumption? What do you get mate?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

mrblonde said:


> Mark you got a 535d? Am lookingat them at the moment but not sure on consumption? What do you get mate?


hello, no i have 123d but its stage2,

the 535 is lethal and probably gets 30-35 mpg


----------



## Nevo23 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have an Astra Vxr stage 3 300bhp not to bad off the mark


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> hello, no i have 123d but its stage2,
> 
> the 535 is lethal and probably gets 30-35 mpg


is that bad? my jag is lucky to get 15 mpg....love hate relationship with that thing.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mrblonde said:


> Mark you got a 535d? Am lookingat them at the moment but not sure on consumption? What do you get mate?


Think he has a modded 135D.

I have a 530i M Sport, 30+mpg on motorway, 23ish average, sh1te mpg around town !!


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

My E39 530d msport was no better on fuel tbh. 22mpg around town, maybe sneak into the 30's on the motorway if I tickled it.

Shame as it was a lovely car. Black with black M5 alloys with black leather and dark tints, looked well mean!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Getting a 428i sport next week, it's 240hp, what realistically could you boost the power up to with a bolt on and off chip (its 2 litre turbo petrol), would need to be easily re-moved for warranty.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Getting a 428i sport next week, it's 240hp, what realistically could you boost the power up to with a bolt on and off chip (its 2 litre turbo petrol), would need to be easily re-moved for warranty.


If you don't want to invalid your warranty don't touch it.

BMW can read if any changes are made to the car really easily


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> If you don't want to invalid your warranty don't touch it.
> 
> BMW can read if any changes are made to the car really easily


My old mans just got a new diesel beemer and shows the sales rep the bolt on bolt off clip where he's chipped they don't give a sh!t really. Took out the m5 the other day with the rep in and he said cane it then. 0-60 in 3.5 seconds or some sh!t absolutely mental


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> My old mans just got a new diesel beemer and shows the sales rep the bolt on bolt off clip where he's chipped they don't give a sh!t really. Took out the m5 the other day with the rep in and he said cane it then. 0-60 in 3.5 seconds or some sh!t absolutely mental


They would when it comes to warranty payment m8 lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> They would when it comes to warranty payment m8 lol


Yeah I guess. So what would happen then, as it isn't strictly mine, I mean I don't have 40k lying around to throw at a car it will be on tick through them


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah I guess. So what would happen then, as it isn't strictly mine, I mean I don't have 40k lying around to throw at a car it will be on tick through them


You have an car problem, take it in.

They see it's mapped, or has been mapped in the past and go - that's the problem, pay urself lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> You have an car problem, take it in.
> 
> They see it's mapped, or has been mapped in the past and go - that's the problem, pay urself lol


Sounds fun. My old mans chipped all of his new motors under warranty never had an issues. I suppose with a twin turbo petrol realistically what would I get an extra 20bhp? I don't know much about these things, can you tell?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Sounds fun. My old mans chipped all of his new motors under warranty never had an issues. I suppose with a twin turbo petrol realistically what would I get an extra 20bhp? I don't know much about these things, can you tell?


its not a problem unless you actually want to claim, why would they care what you do to your car. problem is soon as you take it in they just say "that 2k repair isnt our problem as youv modified/changed the engine in the past"

if you give them an excuse to not fix your car at there expense they will take it


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Chipping and re-map is so easy nowadays. I've just fitted 4 Fire blade carbs to my engine in my old Escort RS and is being a right nightmare to set up. Got it running, but now booked in for a rolling road in 2 weeks time.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Got a BMW 330d msport at the moment, its 245bhp stock so reasonable and once I get it re-mapped it should be kicking out 300+bhp with very decent mpg.

I have still got a need to own a v8, I just love the noise they make. Would love an Audi rs4 or a c63 Merc.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

fcuk cars i got a hayabusa bike that gives me all the speed i could ever need and more ..


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

Currently got an bmw 335dxdrive company car 0 to 60 4.8 seconds not bad for a diesel also has launch control


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

SwAn1 said:


> Getting a 428i sport next week, it's 240hp, what realistically could you boost the power up to with a bolt on and off chip (its 2 litre turbo petrol), would need to be easily re-moved for warranty.


Had one of these for a few days last week quick car shocking on fuel!!!!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sawyer said:


> Had one of these for a few days last week quick car shocking on fuel!!!!!


How it was only released in the UK today, you a rep or something?


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

Work for BMW mate.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sawyer said:


> Work for BMW mate.


I've driven the diesel 420 as was supposed to drive the 428i on Thursday my old man went out in it instead, I asked him so what's it like, quick yeah? No not really, I was like ohhh


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought it was ok one I had was a fully loaded Msport auto. In sport mode went well!!!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

sawyer said:


> I thought it was ok one I had was a fully loaded Msport auto. In sport mode went well!!!!


He was probably having me on then but he's just flogged his a5 3 litre diesel Quattro that was re mapped so perhaps that's why he said it wasn't that quick. Looking forward to it get in 10 days or so. im 32 with 8 years no claims been quoted 3500gbp lol for insurance


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

**** that. My car is £83 a year, £103 with Green Flag. All modifications quoted too.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

My R32 is only £240 a year


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

I have had ALOT of cars over the the years and the only one i wish I still had was the elise 111s. I got my self a 306 gti-6 to re-live my youth and its more fun than most supposed sports cars of today. Still on my bucket list is an m5, an sl55 amg, a cl63 and thte usual colllection of lambos, ferraris and astons I might never have enough moeny for. Personally I think the E46 M3 and 996 non turbo 911 are very boring to drive and are overrated . The new M3 however looks like a different kettle of fish.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

If I didn't need an estate I'd have an Elise. I drove an exige at Silverstone and it knocked the socks off the 911 and 355. That said I would have lapped faster in my old 200sx.


----------



## chris l (Mar 30, 2011)

I've now got an RX8, great fun to drive and not as oil thirsty as people say and rear wheel drive


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

I like my gay old 3.2S Boxster tbh...

All the Porsche fun at a bargin basement cost 

I did want a Lotus Elise but the wife didn't like the getting in/out and took an instant dislike to the salesman owners son ,as she thought he was an

upper class **** who wasn't taking us seriously as I'd rolled up in an Evo 4.

It was quite funny as she was really pi55ed off by him.


----------



## Feeblebob (Feb 12, 2012)

E39 M5. Awesome car but then I've been a petrol head for as long as I've been breathing...

Lexus GS300 with 240bhp-ish, nippy for a daily driver ;-)


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

TT 225.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Dudeofdoom said:


> I like my gay old 3.2S Boxster tbh...
> 
> All the Porsche fun at a bargin basement cost
> 
> ...


my dad actually had an arguement with a guy over something similar when he was looking at buying a new ish bmw. fk knows which one as im not a massive fan of em tbh.

anyway we rocked up both had just finished work he drove my celica as he fancied a go. had a good look at it bloke made about 5 harsh comments about how he betted my dad couldnt wait to be rid of the "****ty little celica" looked down his nose at us and was clear he thought was time wasters".

my dad asked about a test drive and the blokes exact words "why would i let someone who clearly cant afford my car have a fking test drive"

i said give me one second mate. walked back to car and pulled the envelope from under my seat with the 8k in it. walked back to the bloke and said "theres the 8k in cash can we have a fking test drive" his face was a picture, he said we could and my dad said "nah you can fking shove it mate" and just walked back to the car.

first thing i was taught in my sales job was treat everyone as if they had lots of money. better to be proved wrong when there poor than proved wrong when there rich.

i completely understood the guys point as i know myself how annoying it is with the "test drive" cocks with no intention of purchasing the car. but his general attitude was appauling


----------



## Feeblebob (Feb 12, 2012)

Car salesmen are a pretty special breed. I remember reading a thing where a Lotus salesman saw a scruffy guy walk into the showroom, proper dirty clothes and smelled like he hadn't washed in days. He looked round an expensive brand new car and offered the salesman his credit card saying he take that one if he could drive it away that day. He did too, and the salesman never heard anything about the card being stolen, all kosher.


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Feeblebob said:


> Car salesmen are a pretty special breed. I remember reading a thing where a Lotus salesman saw a scruffy guy walk into the showroom, proper dirty clothes and smelled like he hadn't washed in days. He looked round an expensive brand new car and offered the salesman his credit card saying he take that one if he could drive it away that day. He did too, and the salesman never heard anything about the card being stolen, all kosher.


Where's the story in that comment. So the salesmen took his money without being prejuiduce the way it should be?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Feeblebob said:


> Car salesmen are a pretty special breed. I remember reading a thing where a Lotus salesman saw a scruffy guy walk into the showroom, proper dirty clothes and smelled like he hadn't washed in days. He looked round an expensive brand new car and offered the salesman his credit card saying he take that one if he could drive it away that day. He did too, and the salesman never heard anything about the card being stolen, all kosher.


reminds me of the Jimmy Page or was it Keith Moon story.Apparently one of them wanted to buy some art.Obviously they didnt appear to be able to afford it.The gallery owner gave them a price with a smirk.A bag of cash was produced much to the owners suprise.The painting was handed over, and then firmly smashed over the owners head, then calmly walked out.


----------



## Feeblebob (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, Artful, the guy walked in looking and smelling like he shouldn't have been anywhere near the showroom, and actually had the cash without a thought. Judging a book by its cover and all that.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> hahahaha small world! The very one! I'd love a GTR but the price is so close to an R8 I think I'd go for that


Preffering a R8 to a GTR is pretty much saying you love cock. GTR drivers car, evil, quick. R8 **** car, not that far removed from a TT and demands the same amount off respect.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Preffering a R8 to a GTR is pretty much saying you love cock. GTR drivers car, evil, quick. R8 **** car, not that far removed from a TT and demands the same amount off respect.


Ever driven one? Can't say I have but they're a stunning car


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Driven both. GTR is trenbolone, R8 is creatine dressed in skinny jeans and a comb over.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

When this 1st came out it was a jaw dropper... V6 3ltr Rear engine. really loved it at the time as I was lucky a guy sold it to me only after taking delivery of it.. it still has the clear wrapping on the seats, for a few thousand less that it was from Renault at the time (Still £18,500 but they were £24k, it was the cheapest one in the country at the time). Had lots done to it on the engine, custom made exhaust by Hayward & Scott so it sounded more fruity and KW coilovers made it handle like a go kart) Sold it for £15k 3 years later.

Enjoyed owing it.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Driven both. GTR is trenbolone, R8 is creatine dressed in skinny jeans and a comb over.


I'll take some 517bhp creatine then please


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

im old and cant be doing with all these sport hatch backs and lowered cars. Fast yes, but spine breaking when you go over a pot hole or speed ramp. I prefer much larger cars to cruise with style in, yet still have the power to put people into the distance when needed.

currently got a re-mapped 300c, huge thing, suits me. Proper eye catching.

i think my next car with hopefully be 4, 5 or 5 litre 7 Series. I dont do many miles a year in my car, as have company ran, so fuel costs arent much of a issue.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Clubber Lang said:


> im old and cant be doing with all these sport hatch backs and lowered cars. Fast yes, but spine breaking when you go over a pot hole or speed ramp. I prefer much larger cars to cruise with style in, yet still have the power to put people into the distance when needed.
> 
> currently got a re-mapped 300c, huge thing, suits me. Proper eye catching.
> 
> i think my next car with hopefully be 4, 5 or 5 litre 7 Series. I dont do many miles a year in my car, as have company ran, so fuel costs arent much of a issue.


Im the same mate, although not as old as yourself :rolleye: , but do prefer fast comfy cars compared to tin cans with wheels....hated my subaru wrx, love my bmw 5 m sport...would get an M5 if maintenance cost wasn't so high, so did my bike test instead and get my speed fix on my bike. h34r:


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 28, 2013)

finally a thread i can post on!

i have a mk1 focus RS running 350bhp. lowerd on coilovers and is cleaned to a inch of its life!


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> I have a Corsa VXR right now, mapped to 246bhp, it's nippy like. Hoping to get an Evo X next, I want the FQ360 but they're like rocking horse poo, no doubt I'll settle for a 300/330.


What kind of range are you getting to a full

Tank mate?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> What kind of range are you getting to a full
> 
> Tank mate?


Using 99RON I've had about 330 max, usually it's around 250 though, depends what you're like with the play peddle :lol:


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

i chauffer the mayor and mayoress around swansea in a volkswagen Phaeton executive model, if you have a spare £70000 sitting around, BUY ONE! effing tanked it down the beach front early hours to give it a blast before work, and what a big horse of a car!!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm with clubber, I've out grown the sported up lowered cars now. Not long got myself something I've always wanted. An Audi s4 4.2 v8, never get bored of the sound out it


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

steven_SRi said:


> I'm with clubber, I've out grown the sported up lowered cars now. Not long got myself something I've always wanted. An Audi s4 4.2 v8, never get bored of the sound out it


And the petrol station never gets bored of seeing you


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

cuggster said:


> i chauffer the mayor and mayoress around swansea in a volkswagen Phaeton executive model, if you have a spare £70000 sitting around, BUY ONE! effing tanked it down the beach front early hours to give it a blast before work, and what a big horse of a car!!


Don't they use that phaeton engine in the Bentley? Phaetons are the ultimate stealth car.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

Chris F said:


> And the petrol station never gets bored of seeing you


It certainly doesn't, I should have shares with them lol


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

steven_SRi said:


> It certainly doesn't, I should have shares with them lol


Lmao  I know mate , I had an m5 it was fvcking ridiculous. I lived at the petrol station. I thought there was summat wrong with it.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Mine on the rollers 2 weeks ago. Not fast by todays turbo'd standard, but is fun to drive and loves a bit of sideways... Running fireblade carbs at present, but thinking of going back to Old Skool 45s.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

That car is mint


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Fvck. That is one beast of an engine.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

steven_SRi said:


>


Why didnt you just buy an RS4?

The S4 is still a beaut!!!


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Why didnt you just buy an RS4?
> 
> The S4 is still a beaut!!!


I looked at them and an rs6, drove all of them and they were amazing but the s4 I took was perfect in my eyes. Not a spot on it right miles etc and loved the colour misano red.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

dt36 said:


> Mine on the rollers 2 weeks ago. Not fast by todays turbo'd standard, but is fun to drive and loves a bit of sideways... Running fireblade carbs at present, but thinking of going back to Old Skool 45s.
> 
> View attachment 139179
> View attachment 139180


I to was lucky enough to own one of these mine was in signal green great car to drive but would make ure bum nip up in the wet .


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

My dream car is a Ferarri 458 Italia

One day, I will be the owner of one. One of my life goals haha


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> Had a 2010 Nissan Gt-R 3.8 black edition. Fastest car I've own so far. 500+bhp but would struggle to get 20mpg even driving slow hence why I got rid off.


You're trolling right?

1. If you have the money to buy a GTR petrol shouldn't really be an issue.

2. It's a 500BHP monster wtf did you expect haha??


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

911 Turbo, 500ish BHP, had 190mph out of it into a pretty strong headwind at Bruntingthorpe proving ground earlier in the year.

The wind took 10mph off of cars who had previously posted times with no headwind, so I think it would have been good for another 5mph, but the straight is only two miles, so at those speeds you run out of road quick, and need to ensure enough stopping distance.


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> who has a fast car on here and what cars do you have i have always wanted a fast car and this year i am looking into getting 1 as my insurance and dropped down .. i consider anything over 200 bhp to be fast thinking of getting a megane sport 225 just because they are cheap lol


to reply to original thread.

I have a megane r26 - iv put some goodies on it and its 280bhp and 340ft lbs torque

And a 1990 phase 2 Renault 5 gt turbo - iv stripped it fully and prepped it and then had someone paint it, rebuilt it all to a decent standard, rebuilt the engine with

standard spec bottom end, but had crank re faced and all new bearings, new piston rings and liners

piper cam

did some port polishing in the head, fitted piper valve springs and opened up the squish area a bit, gasket matched the manifold and port polished it

custom spec carb with various bigger jets to suit my fuelling

full t25 roller bearing turbo

2.5 inch exhaust

cone filter

fmic

it runs 21psi. power = over 200bhp


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

Local guy to me has a mk2 escort in same colour except this year he fitted the x-pack and cossied it. Are you on pf??


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

I drive a Golf....250bhp standard, not what id call "quick" but its no slouch....DSG, sport mode and paddles help a little.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

hometrainer said:


> I to was lucky enough to own one of these mine was in signal green great car to drive but would make ure bum nip up in the wet .


Ha ha, so true. My previous one to this was 20 years ago now. Missus went to take it shopping while pregnant with my oldest and she spun it twice trying to pull out from an uphill T-junction. That was running a 2.1 on 40s with a LSD. I got home from playing rugby and she gave me a right earfull and said it had to go. Week later I was driving around gutted in a Nova SR :tongue:

Daughter is 20 years old now and when she has been sat beside me in it, she grins at me when we approach roundabouts and says "Dap it Dad". Me grinning back, "Don't tell your Mam". I think it must sort of comfort her, as she probably feels the vibrations and noise like she's back in the womb as a baby... :whistling:


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

pumpster said:


> to reply to original thread.
> 
> I have a megane r26 - iv put some goodies on it and its 280bhp and 340ft lbs torque
> 
> ...


Those Renault 5 GTs were mental as standard. That must be one quick car, fair play. :thumb:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

pumpster said:


> to reply to original thread.
> 
> I have a megane r26 - iv put some goodies on it and its 280bhp and 340ft lbs torque
> 
> ...


Sweet I was running a gt28r at 22psi just switch to a t28. Lovey five and hate it at the same time lol

people still underestimate these easy with a pipe cam and big turbo to get under 5.5 second 0-60 and 13 sec quarter miles


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

R1CHY said:


> Local guy to me has a mk2 escort in same colour except this year he fitted the x-pack and cossied it. Are you on pf??


I go on there, but dont really post up. Cossie engines make the MK2 seriously quick both normally aspirated and turbo versions. His must sound sweet. :thumbup1:


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> I drive a Golf....250bhp standard, not what id call "quick" but its no slouch....DSG, sport mode and paddles help a little.


those dsg boxes are amazing


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> Sweet I was running a gt28r at 22psi just switch to a t28. Lovey five and hate it at the same time lol
> 
> people still underestimate these easy with a pipe cam and big turbo to get under 5.5 second 0-60 and 13 sec quarter miles


yerp even a standard engine with some boost will get into the 13's - it surprises a lot of people that's why I love it. Its funny finding people in 300bhp vxr Astra's etc and the look on there face when you edge past, love it.

I went with the t25 as I only wanted to run a max of 21psi, my t25 is rated upto 25psi so t25 seemed best choice for lower lag, the t28's can be a bit laggy


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Got these at the moment but are both for sale, the Porsche is insanely fast easily one of the quickest cars I've ever driven. It's had mapping work ruf exhaust and a couple other small bits done and is estimated to be at least 550hp.

The M3 has had the csl remap to put it up 15hp to 360bhp and delimited,I love this car and really don't want to sell it. Many people don't like the smg version but I've really taken to the gearbox!


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

@dt36 my mate has a s1 turbo estate on the road and a brand new mk4 estate shell waiting to be built


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

WardyX11 said:


> Got these at the moment but are both for sale, the Porsche is insanely fast easily one of the quickest cars I've ever driven. It's had mapping work ruf exhaust and a couple other small bits done and is estimated to be at least 550hp.
> 
> The M3 has had the csl remap to put it up 15hp to 360bhp and delimited,I love this car and really don't want to sell it. Many people don't like the smg version but I've really taken to the gearbox!
> View attachment 139210
> View attachment 139211


Are you selling to buy something else?

I find the Turbo almost too quick to be enjoyed fully, mine was remapped at Nine Excellence, but still has the standard exhaust.

Last week I had a go in a Jaguar XKR, and was really impressed by the performance and comfort.

My sensible car is an Audi A8 4.2TDI, and I'm considering maybe swapping that and the Turbo for an XKR.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Ive only turned the traction control off once and I doubt I ever would again on public roads, I'm no stig as much as I'd like to be, fourth gear is insane in the car, once in fourth and your giving it a tickle your brave or on a motorway to keep the toe down into 5th, I don't know what this one can do but I've had the clock reading 180 in really not that much road from 60mph.

I'm selling the cars as my job I buy and sell from home & also act as a car agent for people as of very recently, I've been in main dealers for several years and had enough of it.

I haven't driven any of the new xjr's just an old one an I was very impressed with that!

Have you considered or driven any of the BMW M cars 3's or 5's they all are spectacular to drive handling fantastic performance of a standard m5 is brilliant and comfortable, I do find my M3 a bit bouncy but still not that bad.

P.s I've driven an A8 4.2tdi what a lovely car! I couldn't believe the return you get on the fuel for such a big and not slow car!


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I have had an m5 and it was fantastic. I struggle fitting in a 3 series cos I'm too tall.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Got an S4 a couple of weeks ago, love the thing. Pure stealth as people just think it's a normal a4 estate, got a 2.7L, V6 twin turbo under the bonnet 

Will be getting remapped soon


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Chris F said:


> I have had an m5 and it was fantastic. I struggle fitting in a 3 series cos I'm too tall.


You must be really tall I'm 6'2 and don't find it so bad, only issue is no one can sit behind me it's effectively a three seater.


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> I drive a Golf....250bhp standard, not what id call "quick" but its no slouch....DSG, sport mode and paddles help a little.


I had the pleasure of driving one of these from Brighton to Heathrow. Did the journey in about 35 seconds and the fuel gauge didn't even move.

Splendid bit of kit


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm 6 feet 5 . I had a 3 series estate and it was an effort I fitted in OK eventually but I wasn't particularly comfortable. I had an m5 which was ace size wise. Then for a short period I had a 745 which was absolutely fantastic but cost too much to run and it wasn't practical as I live in the sticks. So I'm out of the car game for a bit. My uncle is a car dealer down in the Cotswolds and like yourself he has had some fantastic cars. Last year he had a Skyline R34 vspec . it was mint with hardly any miles at all really he has got a GTR at the minute, he had one to sell and fell in love with it.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

pumpster said:


> to reply to original thread.
> 
> I have a megane r26 - iv put some goodies on it and its 280bhp and 340ft lbs torque
> 
> ...


I'm after a r26... How much


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

dt36 said:


> Ha ha, so true. My previous one to this was 20 years ago now. Missus went to take it shopping while pregnant with my oldest and she spun it twice trying to pull out from an uphill T-junction. That was running a 2.1 on 40s with a LSD. I got home from playing rugby and she gave me a right earfull and said it had to go. Week later I was driving around gutted in a Nova SR :tongue:
> 
> Daughter is 20 years old now and when she has been sat beside me in it, she grins at me when we approach roundabouts and says "Dap it Dad". Me grinning back, "Don't tell your Mam". I think it must sort of comfort her, as she probably feels the vibrations and noise like she's back in the womb as a baby... :whistling: [/QUOT that's a great story


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

Apparently the new BMW 135i is supposed to be a mint all rounder. To rich for my blood though. As sad as it sounds I want my next car to be the new Skoda Fabia VRS that will be sufficient enough for me coming from a 1.4 Lupo!


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

i have an Audi Rs4, had an evo before that. But i'm getting a range rover soon..... Kids!! :/


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

J55TTC said:


> Mk5 Golf R32
> 
> Not fast fast but fast-ish.


I love these cars! Almost got one, but i went for the Rs4 instead


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> I'm after a r26... How much


me too!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

H_JM_S said:


> me too!


A man with taste and knowledge to know that the r26 is a drivers car.

You are now a friend for life.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

WardyX11 said:


> Ive only turned the traction control off once and I doubt I ever would again on public roads, I'm no stig as much as I'd like to be, fourth gear is insane in the car, once in fourth and your giving it a tickle your brave or on a motorway to keep the toe down into 5th, I don't know what this one can do but I've had the clock reading 180 in really not that much road from 60mph.
> 
> I'm selling the cars as my job I buy and sell from home & also act as a car agent for people as of very recently, I've been in main dealers for several years and had enough of it.
> 
> ...


The 911 Turbo is just such a good car.

I've driven most things, but never an M5, before committing to anything semi sensible I will definitely have a look.

I'm not a massive fan of BMW's styling, but if they drive that well I could over look it.

For motorway driving, the A8 is the most comfortable car I've ever driven, it sets the bar very high for whatever I get next.


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> A man with taste and knowledge to know that the r26 is a drivers car.
> 
> You are now a friend for life.


exactly .. very underated! eople think they are a sport with recaro's and stickers


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Boxster S


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

H_JM_S said:


> exactly .. very underated! eople think they are a sport with recaro's and stickers


Bloody hell is this fate.

Their defiantly underrated. One of the best handling fwd hot hatches built IMO of course.

With LSD massive win!

Plus the r26r would be the ultimate winner winner chicken dinner car for me.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I don't have one yet...just got a peugeot 206 cc but I am aspiring to get a Ferrari F12 one day...just got to make lots of money!!!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

megatron said:


> Boxster S


How long you been with your boyfriend then.. :tongue:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Has anyone done their advanced driving test? I don't need it with my teeny tiny Golf, but if I had a decent car I'd do the test to get maximum fun out the car.

If I won the Euromillions I'd get this, cause it looks soooo much fun! Skip to 1:41 for the best bit.


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

just-that-ek said:


> A man with taste and knowledge to know that the r26 is a drivers car.
> 
> You are now a friend for life.


haha mines not for sale, but you can pick them up for fair money now - a lot of car for the money. And if you go megane 225 there even cheaper, but you don't get the lsd box

I bought mine when it was bang on 2years old on 19k miles, iv kept it very clean and serviced well, its on 50k now and I love it still. To get to the 'next level' of car id have to spend silly money on a porshe/r8 or something which I just couldn't afford to run or service so the r26 is staying put, although sometimes I get tempted by the new megane rs


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

pumpster said:


> haha mines not for sale, but you can pick them up for fair money now - a lot of car for the money. And if you go megane 225 there even cheaper, but you don't get the lsd box
> 
> I bought mine when it was bang on 2years old on 19k miles, iv kept it very clean and serviced well, its on 50k now and I love it still. To get to the 'next level' of car id have to spend silly money on a porshe/r8 or something which I just couldn't afford to run or service so the r26 is staying put, although sometimes I get tempted by the new megane rs


Haha fair enough they are a beaut of a car. What have you had done on it?

Defiantly don't want a 225, r26 all the way. Please tell me you got it in LY?!

The new meganes are something else shame that price tag is still high.

What you think of the new redbull edition?


----------



## pumpster (Apr 6, 2010)

I have it in ly!! I have...

r26r spoiler

fitted a full miltek system on it, including de cat

forge hoses, forge recirc valve, forge actuator

forge fmic

itg panel filter

rstuning stage 2 custom map

with the stage 2 map the clutch started to slip, so I did away with the dual mass and fitted a lightned solid flywheel and a r26r clutch

I havnt touched the suspension as it handles so well, just got a bit more power out of it, lovely to drive as a daily, on track, fast road - love it. Spits flames out of both tailpipes on hard gear changes.

My mate has a vid on go pro of us going round nurburgring and as im coming out of a corner and change gear, bang flames out the tailpipes! (no gay flamer kit by the way)

Yer iv seen that redbull edition, nice. The rs 250's map to 300bhp on just a map, no other mods. If I did get a 265 id have it in white as they don't do it in ly, just a flatter yellow, there was some done in ly but rare


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with an advanced driving test, head to your nearest track day and get some real tuition! A real racing driver will teach you so much!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I bought a e46 330 for motorway driving and the running costs are bad enough, I wouldn't want a quicker car than that theres no point anymore.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

jake87 said:


> I bought a e46 330 for motorway driving and the running costs are bad enough, I wouldn't want a quicker car than that theres no point anymore.


My friend has a e46 325i convertible and shockingly his economy is only slightly better than mine. I reckon the a 330 they would be very comparable,except when I toe it.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

The 330 CD msport is a nice motor. My mate has a 57 plate and apparently gets over 40mpg


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Im lowering the price of the BMW, I've dropped it on the public market to £7,500. To any UK-M member I will take £7,000 for it but no offers. Car must go don't want to but I've got another purchase lined up and don't want to mis out on it. Please inbox me.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Recently took delivery of this BMW 320D. BHP of 184 is enough for me!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Chris F said:


> The 330 CD msport is a nice motor. My mate has a 57 plate and apparently gets over 40mpg


335 is about the same. REALLY tempted to trade the M3 in for it but the diesel sound makes me cry


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

335 sport mate is fvckin mint. You will never know your in a diesel.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Golf mk1 gti. **** me you shiit your lungs out when the foots down.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Chris F said:


> 335 sport mate is fvckin mint. You will never know your in a diesel.


It's just the sound that gets me. Thing I love most about the M3 is the V8 roar


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Golf mk1 gti. **** me you shiit your lungs out when the foots down.


They were great fun - just about the right size to throw around....

You want to try an Evo iV though - reminded me of the early golf gti - very crap inside but ****king mental to drive


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

Dudeofdoom said:


> They were great fun - just about the right size to throw around....
> 
> You want to try an Evo iV though - reminded me of the early golf gti - very crap inside but ****king mental to drive


My brother had an evo 6 basically the same car, a late tommi makinen edition with very few mods that was ballistic, great fun to drive.


----------



## Yoshi1436114965 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ive had a few:

Mk3 Escort XR3, Nissan 200SX S14-250bhp RWD-scary in wet, Peugeot 205 GTI 1.9i-7 secs to 60-weighs as much as a pair of soiled undies, Subaru Impreza 332bhp-OMFG!! 0-60mph about 4 secs ish.

The government and petrol companies have ruined the life of real fast cars imo.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Mini Cooper S (1.6 Super Charged)

The thing shifts and due to the Super charger has power throughout the low revs unlike the turbo charged ones.

Handles like a go-kart also.

Not that fast compared to some, but fast enough.

0-60: 7 seconds

Top speed: 135 MPH


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

WardyX11 said:


> My friend has a e46 325i convertible and shockingly his economy is only slightly better than mine. I reckon the a 330 they would be very comparable,except when I toe it.


The roof mechanism weighs a lot doesn't it. I'm always watching the mpg gauge on mine. Best I got was 29.4 combined


----------



## medicalstudent (Oct 31, 2013)

dont have a car, driven my dads a6 3.0 bi turbo the thing ****ing flies. its remapped and does 0-60 in under 5 seconds

if only i could get insured on that hahahaha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Recently took delivery of this BMW 320D. BHP of 184 is enough for me!


You woulda prefered in white or black though surely?


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> It's just the sound that gets me. Thing I love most about the M3 is the V8 roar


Yeah the sound is fantastic  the only thing my mate hated about his M3 was the cost of unleaded heheh


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Tuscan 4ltr straight 6. Sounds the tits



















Unfortunately the wiring has gone to sh!t and needs some work to get running again, but this thing is scary fast  hard as hell to drive but so much fun


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Love tvr 's but could never own one, truely shocking reliability.


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

paullen said:


> Love tvr 's but could never own one, truely shocking reliability.


Don't even go there lol cost £1600 for a service last year, this year its only run for 6 months till the wiring went loopy. Hopefully I can get it sorted without to much expense but seriously doubt it lol


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a little Mazda 3


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Chris F said:


> Yeah the sound is fantastic  the only thing my mate hated about his M3 was the cost of unleaded heheh


Painfully expensive on fuel. I get around 7-12 to the gallon round the streets when I take it easy


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Oldam Lad said:


> I have a little Mazda 3


Mps?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

paullen said:


> Love tvr 's but could never own one, truely shocking reliability.


My dad just sold his TVR. It was very very old and after he neglected it it needed too much work and he didn't have the time. Was very sad though...I've got lots of childhood memories of being driven around in it and felt really cool arriving to school in it...could hear it coming streets away! Amazing rumble!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

353d coupe

911

And toyota tundra truck 5.7 litre 400bhp. for a truck the size of the titanic it shifts


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

RoskaL said:


> Don't even go there lol cost £1600 for a service last year, this year its only run for 6 months till the wiring went loopy. Hopefully I can get it sorted without to much expense but seriously doubt it lol


Ouch!

My mate had a cerbera and it was forever broken down, I had a drive, loved it. Unfortunately my old 200sx was faster and far cheaper to run, but a rusty old datsun just isn't as cool as a v8 tvr.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

RoskaL said:


> Tuscan 4ltr straight 6. Sounds the tits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold my T350t a couple of years ago. Was a sad day.

Nice motor mate but WTF is that thing on your boot lid.

Good luck with the wiring.


----------



## Verm (Mar 13, 2013)

second that!



Aslan said:


> Nice motor mate but WTF is that thing on your boot lid.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

That's my tank, not many people like the colour but I don't care  I love it and the V8


----------



## ali-c (Jun 13, 2013)

Got myself a 1996 Civic ek4 vti. Recently built a new engine for it with some upgrades, once mapped will be running in the region of 180-190bhp which isn't bad for a n/a 1.6. Got the weight down to about 1050kg now also so it goes pretty well. Returns 35mpg on average (40 on the motorway). Had lots done to the chassis and suspension as its been built mainly for handling not straight line speed.

Ideally want just keep it as a track car and buy a more modern daily.... plus I don't like driving about in a (albeit subtlety) modified civic at 23 ;/


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

i just sold my audi s3. older model is cheap as chips now and 225 bhp standard for a bam engine. love them 4wd 6gear turbo, fast standard and if it your bag lots of modification possibilities plus i had a full bose sound system in mine and full leather.

ahhhh i just realised how much i miss it


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Latest car is a civic EP3 Type R, its quite nippy, eager little thing and the vtec is a lot of fun. Also got my old saxo VTS track car with nitrous on it. Torque steer is great fun ha. Both aren't fast fast, but faster than most.

Fastest car I ever drove was my brothers old 400bhp EVO XIII. Loved the boost!


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Aslan said:


> Sold my T350t a couple of years ago. Was a sad day.
> 
> Nice motor mate but WTF is that thing on your boot lid.
> 
> Good luck with the wiring.


I'm gunna say something like "that's what's keeping it pinned in corners" lol should have the splitter on the front but as it sits less than an inch off the ground it needs a few repairs lol damn speed bumps

Hate the look without them ,just looks bald xD

The t350t is one sexy little car! One of the nicest asses on any car


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

My mates running 500bhp in his stripped and caged impreza type r, silly quick car! Wish I had the cash to plow some more into my legacy, would love a bit more power, it's addictive.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Had a couple of cars over 200BHP... But bikes are mush more fun for speed and acceleration.

I bought a triumph speed triple 1050 in the summer and looking to get the new Ducati Panigale 899 next year. :thumb:


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

no-way said:


> Had a couple of cars over 200BHP... But bikes are mush more fun for speed and acceleration.
> 
> I bought a triumph speed triple 1050 in the summer and looking to get the new Ducati Panigale 899 next year. :thumb:


Couldn't agree more, just sold my CBR a few weeks ago. And if you get a pani before I do I'm gunna come and kick it over! Beautiful bikes  and its next on my list to get. I hate driving these days. Traffic sucks


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

just-that-ek said:


> Mps?


 Yea mate MkII with mods 320 bhp


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I've got a 370-380bhp 300ZX.

0-60 close to 5 secs.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

richengineer said:


> i just sold my audi s3. older model is cheap as chips now and 225 bhp standard for a bam engine. love them 4wd 6gear turbo, fast standard and if it your bag lots of modification possibilities plus i had a full bose sound system in mine and full leather.
> 
> ahhhh i just realised how much i miss it


Had a play with one of these a few weeks ago and I was gutted how quick it was! He took off before me so I had some catching up to do (had to overtake a car) but it took me a good while to reel him in. I expected to walk all over it and wasn't close to doing that!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

RoskaL said:


> Couldn't agree more, just sold my CBR a few weeks ago. And if you get a pani before I do I'm gunna come and kick it over! Beautiful bikes  and its next on my list to get. I hate driving these days. Traffic sucks





no-way said:


> Had a couple of cars over 200BHP... But bikes are mush more fun for speed and acceleration.
> 
> I bought a triumph speed triple 1050 in the summer and looking to get the new Ducati Panigale 899 next year. :thumb:


bikes are definitely a bigger buzz than cars...got a fireblade, looking at bmw s1000rr for next year :tongue:


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> bikes are definitely a bigger buzz than cars...got a fireblade, looking at bmw s1000rr for next year :tongue:


s1000rr is nuts! Let down by the wheely protection but sure you can turn that off. I'd have another R1 tomorrow if I had somewhere safe to keep it. Sadly basing it on my last R1... I don't have anywhere safe to keep it


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> bikes are definitely a bigger buzz than cars...got a fireblade, looking at bmw s1000rr for next year :tongue:


Was either the pani or a MV Augusta f4rr phwooooar lol s1000rr are awesome as well. I don't like gixxers simple because everyone has em. I like something abit different


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> bikes are definitely a bigger buzz than cars...got a fireblade, looking at bmw s1000rr for next year :tongue:


I agree in some ways, the buzz is different and more raw but there's nothing better than blasting a biker through twisty roads in an insanely powerful car on the limit.


----------



## uklabsupply.com (Nov 1, 2013)

any GTR owners on here?


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

uklabsupply.com said:


> any GTR owners on here?


Nissan?


----------



## uklabsupply.com (Nov 1, 2013)

RoskaL said:


> Nissan?


Yes R35


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

uklabsupply.com said:


> Yes R35


Iv not but there's 2 or 3 round here, one is driven by one sexy blonde! Had a race with one in my bike and was shocked at how fast they are


----------



## uklabsupply.com (Nov 1, 2013)

RoskaL said:


> Iv not but there's 2 or 3 round here, one is driven by one sexy blonde! Had a race with one in my bike and was shocked at how fast they are


Blonde.....GTR..... dear god


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

When I met my missis she had a 400bhp supra, gutted we had to sell it when we bought outer house.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

uklabsupply.com said:


> any GTR owners on here?


Mate of mine runs a 1400bhp GTR


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

Coupra r 225 remapped with induction kit and over sized inter cooler to 305bhp


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

maverick1888 said:


> Coupra r 225 remapped with induction kit and over sized inter cooler to 305bhp


Some great money you can spend at this point - an LSD, put 100% of that power on the road


----------



## maverick1888 (Feb 9, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Some great money you can spend at this point - an LSD, put 100% of that power on the road


Just spent £300 this weekend getting the turbo reconditioned,i will refit it next week.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

my cars well fast 0-60 in 14seconds :thumb:


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Mate of mine runs a 1400bhp GTR


Unless its an alpha 12 it don't count


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

RoskaL said:


> Unless its an alpha 12 it don't count


He owns the company that tuned it. Does 8 second 1/4 miles count? 0-60 1.8 seconds?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> He owns the company that tuned it. Does 8 second 1/4 miles count? 0-60 1.8 seconds?


good old jurgen? beast of a car


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

gimme a r33/r34 gtr over a r35 any day of the week

or a mk1/2 escort


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> good old jurgen? beast of a car


Yep it's Jurgen. Most nuts thing about it is he drives it daily. Picks the kids up in it. One hell of an achievement


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Yep it's Jurgen. Most nuts thing about it is he drives it daily. Picks the kids up in it. One hell of an achievement


its a cracking car. top bloke almost bought a skyline in the summer but im saving for a house haha (missus would of killed me)

you seen the vids of it launching on youtube insane


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> its a cracking car. top bloke almost bought a skyline in the summer but im saving for a house haha (missus would of killed me)
> 
> you seen the vids of it launching on youtube insane


He was trying to sell me a R34 GTR V spec last year but I couldn't bring myself to spend £25,000 on a 1999 car. Ended up with the M3 instead.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> He was trying to sell me a R34 GTR V spec last year but I couldn't bring myself to spend £25,000 on a 1999 car. Ended up with the M3 instead.


they are so immense though lol should of ;D


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> they are so immense though lol should of ;D


Always fancied one to be honest but I have also fell in love with the big V8 grumble


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

ive had an s3 audi quick remapped at about 270ish. nissan 200sx (skyline little brother) 300bhp. astra gsi turbo, renault 5 gt turbo, bmw 335d u name it.

fastest accelarating car i ever owned was a ultimate CHAV wagon.. toyota starlet gt turbo phase 2. had it rediculously tuned up and went like stink. 300bhp forged engine in a 6-700kg car. lol.. literally cudnt boot it from standing would just wheel spin. tires woudnt last at all. noisiest thing ever


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

is it 1400 on standard fuel? i guess i can let this slide lol


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

richengineer said:


> ive had an s3 audi quick remapped at about 270ish. nissan 200sx (skyline little brother) 300bhp. astra gsi turbo, renault 5 gt turbo, bmw 335d u name it.
> 
> fastest accelarating car i ever owned was a ultimate CHAV wagon.. toyota starlet gt turbo phase 2. had it rediculously tuned up and went like stink. 300bhp forged engine in a 6-700kg car. lol.. literally cudnt boot it from standing would just wheel spin. tires woudnt last at all. noisiest thing ever


Got a massive soft spot for starlets, bloke I know had a phase 1 heavily tuned, destroyed a 600bhp skyline up the quater mile.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

A few mates used to be into starlets. One just scraped his seam welded shell! Best bang for buck car imo


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I had much fun at various sprints in this......


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

I have had a few, E46 m3, a couple 300hp subarus, 996 911, SLK55 AMG, Elise 111s and perhaps some I forget but in reality you are better off with something like a 335 or 535 diesel and get it re- mapped. My 530 diesel was mapped to 296 bhp and from 50-110 would beat most things. In terms of sheer fun my 306 gti-6 is probably the best car I ever had its cheap, fast fun and a whole car costs less than some services for an m5 or SLK55. I never had a clio182-192 but they are brilliant cars.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

paullen said:


> A few mates used to be into starlets. One just scraped his seam welded shell! Best bang for buck car imo


The chap I know, his startlet was TD developments old spring car.


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

paullen said:


> A few mates used to be into starlets. One just scraped his seam welded shell! Best bang for buck car imo


They are great value little cars my friend had one that was seriously quick! Had 250bhp in a straight line it left most things at the time I had a slightly toyed with Vxr Astra and he made me look stupid but when it came to corners it was rubbish it had far to much power, he just smoked the tyres up if he even touch the throttle it was so bad I could out corner him in the Astra Vxr if anyone has driven one you'd appreciate how crap his was around the bends. I have been in one with about 190hp and that was great around the bends! Reminded me of my first car Renault 5 gtt still to date my favourite car I've owned.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> gimme a r33/r34 gtr over a r35 any day of the week
> 
> or a mk1/2 escort


A chap is about to start releasing NEW mk2 escort shells, might bring the price of mk2 Escorts down a bit so mere mortals can afford them :laugh:


----------



## Benls1991 (Feb 9, 2013)

bens1991 said:


> who has a fast car on here and what cars do you have i have always wanted a fast car and this year i am looking into getting 1 as my insurance and dropped down .. i consider anything over 200 bhp to be fast thinking of getting a megane sport 225 just because they are cheap lol


Sweet username 

I got a 2.0ltr Astra VXR

Was a nice jump from a Clio lol


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

Ragnar said:


> A chap is about to start releasing NEW mk2 escort shells, might bring the price of mk2 Escorts down a bit so mere mortals can afford them :laugh:


Love the mk2 but the mk1's much nicer.


----------



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I liked looking at fast sporty cars untill I got a bike. I'll have my 14 year old 600cc sports any day over a sports car  Page 22 of old boy racer tat or cars that people will never afford  where's the motorbike threads  ill stick to my 0-60 in 3 seconds on 2 wheels!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

This is fast enough for me!


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

I've got an Escort Cosworth. It's no slouch even in standard form. Had an Evo 4 RS, it was like s**t off a shovel.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Toyota supra mk4 single turbo was my last every day car. 401bhp very usable on the roads. Not many cars that could beat it. Just be aware of running costs. Since fuels shot up its near impossible to run a very high power car now. Having said that in the new year I want an e46 m3. Miss having a fast car.


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

This is my car.







MG TF 160. I got it for just over 2k 3 years ago and have spent a few quid on suspension, exauhst, remap, port and polish, intake, interior and tarting up exterior.

It's no slouch. 0-60 in just over 7 sec's and top end 135. I don't class it as fast though. The balance is very good due to it being mid engine and the handling is fantastic. I can get enough luggage in the boot for a weekend away too. I see this car as a work in progress and when I get the spare cash this http://www.maidstonesportscars.co.uk/projects/honda-tf.html is what I want to do to it.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

MGF s are awful I found them almost impossible to control a power slide in in the rain, I have stuck at least 2 in ditches.


----------



## sy76uk (Aug 8, 2013)

skinnnyfat said:


> MGF s are awful I found them almost impossible to control a power slide in in the rain, I have stuck at least 2 in ditches.


Mines a TF. The MGF has a completely different suspension set up. Mid engined cars are harder to control when you get the tail out but not impossible. I suspect that if you lost control poor tyres were to blame.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

Chris F said:


> Don't they use that phaeton engine in the Bentley? Phaetons are the ultimate stealth car.


Yes mate they do! huge anmount of power, but if you abuse if, you'll end up 6 feet under!


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

skinnnyfat said:


> MGF s are awful I found them almost impossible to control a power slide in in the rain, I have stuck at least 2 in ditches.


maybe your the problem


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's my baby ;-)





200bhp 206 gti180 engine with Omex ecu, Quaife ATB LSD and a few other bits.

Ran 1/4 mile in i think it was around 13.5 seconds, only weighs around 900kg.

Hoping to be 260bhp and weigh even less if i ever get the v6 conversion finished, may end up just putting the 180 lump back in tbh.


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

And my old 280bhp TT


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

gycraig said:


> maybe your the problem


Mazda mx5, lotus Elise, rx8 even an slk55 amg are all cars that you can control after the grip has gone, MGF'S and MGTF's are just ****.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

skinnnyfat said:


> Mazda mx5, lotus Elise, rx8 even an slk55 amg are all cars that you can control after the grip has gone,* MGF'S and MGTF's are just *****.


My current drive, and one that we sold this week.Not fast, but pretty as a picture, and SO easy to maintain.............


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Had a 300bhp MR2 turbo last, and a Civic Type R now.

Dunno why I bother really. 95% of the time I don't use the power.


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

Cheap to run and insure , Free road tax .....


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

essexboy said:


> My current drive, and one that we sold this week.Not fast, but pretty as a picture, and SO easy to maintain.............


MGB ? , they look lovely but do drive ****, my friend had one with a 4.0 aluminium v8, wast fast when it worked, I am actually not a fan of 911s I guess that's a 996 ? The 996 was too unreliable, Never felt fast enough and you have to do silly speeds to upset the grip and feel like you are actually driving. I have been shown what they can do by a proper driver but 996 911 and the e46 m3 were 2 cars everyone else in the world seems to like apart from me.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Alanricksnape said:


> I may get myself a 1250 bandit in the future. They're so comfy and the engines are bomb proof and I need a reliable steed to get me into London and back every day. If I could afford it would also get a pocket rocket for the weekend - *Or a Triumph Speed Triple with a twin arrow exhaust set up* for the style and the awesome sound!
> 
> Sorry for technically going off topic..


Just reading through this thread... Thats exactly what I bought in the summer... It's gorgeous!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

skinnnyfat said:


> MGB ? , they look lovely but do drive ****, my friend had one with a 4.0 aluminium v8, wast fast when it worked, I am actually not a fan of 911s I guess that's a 996 ? The 996 was too unreliable, Never felt fast enough and you have to do silly speeds to upset the grip and feel like you are actually driving. I have been shown what they can do by a proper driver but 996 911 and the e46 m3 were 2 cars everyone else in the world seems to like apart from me.


mgb gt yup.Not the greatest car, but people buy them to look at.Its a 996, 3.6 tippy.They do have issues, but no more than most high performance cars,They drive better than the earlier 993 as well.


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

essexboy said:


> mgb gt yup.Not the greatest car, but people buy them to look at.Its a 996, 3.6 tippy.They do have issues, but no more than most high performance cars,They drive better than the earlier 993 as well.


3.6 is supposed to be MUCH better than the 3.4, I still like the look of the old MG's even the midgets with the clearly does nothing overdrive switch on the gear stick.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

no-way said:


> Just reading through this thread... Thats exactly what I bought in the summer... It's gorgeous!


Lucky git! Which one? The 675 or 1050?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Alanricksnape said:


> Lucky git! Which one? The 675 or 1050?


My old mans just bought a 675. It's so light, unbelievable. Looks the nuts too.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> My old mans just bought a 675. It's so light, unbelievable. Looks the nuts too.


The 675 is the street triple.

The speed comes in 950 or 1050, I got the 1050... So happy with it.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

no-way said:


> The 675 is the street triple.
> 
> The speed comes in 950 or 1050, I got the 1050... So happy with it.


Sorry, read the above as street triple!


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Oct 13, 2013)

Not to slow for being 33 year old lol TR7v8 Grinnall conversion 4 ltr TVR engine fitted so about 280 bhp


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Toyota supra mk4 single turbo was my last every day car. 401bhp very usable on the roads. Not many cars that could beat it. Just be aware of running costs. Since fuels shot up its near impossible to run a very high power car now. Having said that in the new year I want an e46 m3. Miss having a fast car.


Don't expect the M3 to be much better mate. What single are you running? Is that RWHP? I seem to remember BPU++ being around that figure at the fly. One thing I will give the M3 over the single turbo supra is you don't need to monitor bloody everything while driving. Got sick of having to monitor the boost and AFR gauge every time I put my foot down. Loved my old Supra and I'd have another one if they only made a newer one. Loved my E46 as well, still think they're a stunning looking car. I'd still have mine now if I hadn't clapped my eyes on the E92 and got greedy


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> Don't expect the M3 to be much better mate. What single are you running? Is that RWHP? I seem to remember BPU++ being around that figure at the fly. One thing I will give the M3 over the single turbo supra is you don't need to monitor bloody everything while driving. Got sick of having to monitor the boost and AFR gauge every time I put my foot down. Loved my old Supra and I'd have another one if they only made a newer one. Loved my E46 as well, still think they're a stunning looking car. I'd still have mine now if I hadn't clapped my eyes on the E92 and got greedy


It was only an na-t mate. T61 turbo. I done the full conversion myself which took time sourcing all the parts seperate but then turbo'do my mates in two weekends. So much room in engine bay!!!

I just want the m3 mate it's 10 years newer than the supra and gorgeous looking cars. Plus, hpf do a twin turbo kit for it or a supercharger kit. 500bhp and it's plug and play. No mapping needed.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> It was only an na-t mate. T61 turbo. I done the full conversion myself which took time sourcing all the parts seperate but then turbo'do my mates in two weekends. So much room in engine bay!!!
> 
> I just want the m3 mate it's 10 years newer than the supra and gorgeous looking cars. Plus, hpf do a twin turbo kit for it or a supercharger kit. 500bhp and it's plug and play. No mapping needed.


I had a feeling you were going to say that  Christ that's some job to do in a couple of days! I doff my cap! You are very right. HPF are awesome. Very little like that in this country. Go for it my man! Come right down in price now (I got 6k for mine part ex against my e92 and it had 50k on the clock) but single tubby supras are still more expensive.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> No mapping needed.


Really? No mapping with a FI conversion?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> Really? No mapping with a FI conversion?


I believe it comes with a ready mapped ECU (you'd still want it tweeked mind)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> I had a feeling you were going to say that  Christ that's some job to do in a couple of days! I doff my cap! You are very right. HPF are awesome. Very little like that in this country. Go for it my man! Come right down in price now (I got 6k for mine part ex against my e92 and it had 50k on the clock) but single tubby supras are still more expensive.


Jesus mate!!! That's stupidly cheap, they are atill around 7500 plus for one with miles that low. Most of them have near 100k on the clock now and are still above 6k.

I reckon I could do the hpf twin turbo kit in a day and have it running again it looks very simple to fit and runs on stock clutch I think from the looks of it. The most time consuming part on the supra was wiring on the Greddy emanage and the three gauges in upper glovebox. And guess what, I sold the supra for £1600 lol. Could've got a lot more but it was sat there doing nothing. Told my mate about it who told his friend and he picked it up the next day tk add to his collection of about 5 supra's. You'll know him from the supra forum - Dr Jekyll.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Jesus mate!!! That's stupidly cheap, they are atill around 7500 plus for one with miles that low. Most of them have near 100k on the clock now and are still above 6k.
> 
> I reckon I could do the hpf twin turbo kit in a day and have it running again it looks very simple to fit and runs on stock clutch I think from the looks of it. The most time consuming part on the supra was wiring on the Greddy emanage and the three gauges in upper glovebox. And guess what, I sold the supra for £1600 lol. Could've got a lot more but it was sat there doing nothing. Told my mate about it who told his friend and he picked it up the next day tk add to his collection of about 5 supra's. You'll know him from the supra forum - Dr Jekyll.


Bloke was minted so wasn't interested in my part ex. I paid 11k for it 6 month earlier. Clutch and gearbox should be fine on the M3, sure it uses the getrag box which the Supra TT uses (which can handle a shed load of power). £1600 is pretty bloody mental! Sure the emanage with harness was about £500 alone???? I spend filthy money on my supra (could have bought a new M3 for the cost) and it sold for a few grand (about 4) when I blew the **** out of the engine during a test drive


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sneeky_dave said:


> Really? No mapping with a FI conversion?


That's what it says on their demo videos mate. It comes with something that just plugs into the stock Ecu I believe which has pre loaded map on there and pretty sure can switch between two maps one for economy and one for full power but only looked into it briefly.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> Bloke was minted so wasn't interested in my part ex. I paid 11k for it 6 month earlier. Clutch and gearbox should be fine on the M3, sure it uses the getrag box which the Supra TT uses (which can handle a shed load of power). £1600 is pretty bloody mental! Sure the emanage with harness was about £500 alone???? I spend filthy money on my supra (could have bought a new M3 for the cost) and it sold for a few grand (about 4) when I blew the **** out of the engine during a test drive


Ouch!!!!! Fcuk that's not good. Did you see geo's supra off here? Sure it was well over 600bhp.

Yeah the emanate cost a fair wack but I didn't get the hard wierd harness. Soldered my own in. I spent a fortune!!!

Full double decay 3 inch straight through system

Turbo

Manifold

Rx7 injectors

Aem uego

All other gauges

Fmic and piping

Waste gate

Tial bov

Walbro pump

And much more I cannot think of. Costly project but immense fun.

God that sound of the screamer pipe on full boost was unbeatable!!!!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ouch!!!!! Fcuk that's not good. Did you see geo's supra off here? Sure it was well over 600bhp.
> 
> Yeah the emanate cost a fair wack but I didn't get the hard wierd harness. Soldered my own in. I spent a fortune!!!
> 
> ...


Yep seen a few from on here. My mate Kev owned the Envy supra (1000bhp) and I know a few other big HP cars on there. Screamer pipe sounds like nothing else mate! I wish I still had pics of the Storm Racing Supra I took for a drive. 1400RW(!!!!!!)HP. Horrible drive but by f*ck did it shift! Was a daily driver as well


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Glad my missis doesn't read this, she's always moaning about having to sell her supra to buy the house.

I wish I had a bit more expendable income, I converted my legacy from twin turbo to single, stand alone ecu and all the other bits that go with running more power. With a bigger turbo and map tweak I could push 380bhp without destroying my gearbox.

Gotta love running 20% methanol at 85p a litre


----------



## rovermb6 (Jan 19, 2012)

seems we got half of scoobynet on this forum by the amount of subaru owners.

WRX wagon here fully de-catted tdo4 hybrid turbo, sti top mount, remapped to 310/310 full boost at 3000rpm

Not the fastest car top end but will leave crazy fast cars from a standstill.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol

Shame subarus have such a bad image. They are brilliant cars.


----------



## dreco (Aug 22, 2013)

Agreed, chavvy cars and all that but I'm after one in the next couple of months. Shame their reputation will make me known to the local coppers.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Had an 11 plate Golf GTI, but recently got banned for just over 70 in a 30 zone and for firing a paintball gun at the filth.

Had a 09 Porsche Boxter before that, but the MPG was team Money.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

MiXiN said:


> Had an 11 plate Golf GTI, but recently got banned for just over 70 in a 30 zone and for *firing a paintball gun at the filth*.


lol...seriously?

sounds like the scene from 8 mile.


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

MiXiN said:


> Yeah, seriously.
> 
> Was worth it to see the funny neon Orange paint on the Meat Wagons when shown in court, though.


lol...I bet it was, so you didn't get charged or anything for shooting a paintball and the meat wagon?


----------

